# THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## pikemaster (16. Oktober 2004)

@all

Ich möchte hier meine äußerst negativen Erfahrungen veröffentlichen, die ich mit der Firma THR-Rutenbau gemacht habe.

Am 20.7.2004 habe ich bei dieser Firma (Inhaber: T. H.) diverse Rutenbaumaterialien für 61,90€ bestellt. Das Geld habe ich am nächsten Tag per Vorkasse bezahlt.

Als nach 1,5 Wochen die bestellte Ware immer noch nicht bei mir angekommen war, wollte ich telefonisch nachfragen, wo die Ware denn bleiben würde. Leider musste ich dann kurzfristig für 2 Wochen ins Krankenhaus und konnte mich somit während dieser Zeit nicht um diese Angelegenheit kümmern (während dieser ganzen Zeit war aber immer jemand zu Hause, der das Paket hätte annehmen können). Als ich wieder aus dem Krankenhaus raus war und da das Paket während dieser Zeit immer noch nicht angekommen war, habe ich Herrn H. angerufen um mich nach dem Verbleib des Paketes zu erkundigen.

Er teilte mir mit, dass er das Paket ca. 1 Woche nach Eingang der Bestellung per DPD versandt habe. Da Pakete bei DPD gegen Verlust versichert sind, habe ich ihn gebeten, mir die Paketnummer mitzuteilen um mit DPD diesjezüglich Kontakt aufnehmen zu können. Auch nach mehreren Anrufen wollte er mir die Nummer nicht mitteilen. Letztendlich sind wir dann so verblieben, dass er ein weiteres Paket mit dem gleichen Inhalt auf seine Kosten losschicken würde. 

Als das 2. Paket dann nach 1 Woche immer noch nicht bei mir eingetroffen war, habe ich Herrn Hörrle erneut angerufen. Während dieses Gespräches hat er mir zugesagt, die Paketnummer für die Sendungsverfolgung mitzuteilen. Als dann wieder nicht geschah, hat mein Vater am 11.8. bei THR-Rutenbau angerufen. Während dieses Gespräches meinte Herr H., dass bei ihm öfters Pakete verschwinden würden;+ . Des Weiteren hat er meinem Vater fest zugesagt, dass er den Geldbetrag bis zum 6.9. zurück überweisen würde (Der Zeitraum ist so lang, da ich zwischendurch für 3 Wochen im Urlaub war).

Da bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt weder das Geld meinem Konto gutgeschrieben worden war, noch das Paket bei mir angekommen war, habe ich dann am 8.9. eine 1. Mahnung geschickt, mit der Aufforderung, den Betrag von 61,90€ innerhalb von 14 Tagen auf mein Konto zu überweisen.

Da Herr H. das Geld innerhalb der angegebenen Frist wieder nicht auf mein Konto überwiesen hatte, habe ich dann am 27.9. eine zweite Mahnung losgeschickt. Damit ich einen Nachweis hatte, dass Herr Hörrle die Mahnung auch wirklich erhalten hat, habe ich die Mahnung per Einschreiben mit Rückschein losgeschickt. Der Rückschein mit der Empfangsbestätigung lag dann auch 5 Tage später bei mir im Briefkasten.

In dieser Mahnung habe ich Herrn H. erneut aufgefordert, dass Geld innerhalb Geld von 14 Tagen auf mein Konto zu überweisen. Falls er dieser Aufforderung nicht nachkommen würde, habe ich ihm angedroht diesen Vorfall im Anglerboard zu veröffentlich. Da gestern die Frist abgelaufen ist und bis heute kein Geldeingang auf meinem Konto zu verzeichnen war, habe ich diesen Vorfall nun hier veröffentlicht.

Ich finde solch ein Verhalten zum :v . Anscheinend hat Herr H. ja genug Geld, um es sich leisten zu können seine Kunden zu verprellen.
Auch habe ich mittlerweile den Eindruck, dass er die Pakete nie losgeschickt hat, da er sich immer geweigert hat, mir die Paketnummern mitzuteilen.



Nun meine dringende Frage an alle Boardies, was ich sonst noch machen kann, um an mein Geld zu kommen.

Gruß
pikemaster#h


----------



## Regentaucher (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

hmmm....lass ihm einen Mahnbescheid zustellen!!!

Mal sehen wie schnell du dein Geld bekommst, es sein den die THR ist pleite #c


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Rechtlich bleibt dir die Möglichkeit der gerichtliche Mahnung. Diese ist einfach und schnell zu erwirken, da du hierfür deinen Anspruch nicht beweisen mußt, aber du mußt das Geld vorstrecken und ob das die Sache Wert ist, ist die Frage, außer es geht dir nun um das Prinzip.

Es aber über verschiedene Medien zu publizieren ist eine gute Sache und setze deinen Händler darüber unter Druck. Schicke doch auch über email mal an Fachzeitschriften den Vorgang als Frage zur rechtl. Situation in einem Leserbrief.

Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg
Toni


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Eine Gegendarstellung wäre sicherlich sehr interessant, wenn es denn wirklich so war wäre das mehr als eine Frechheit ! 

Ich würde nochmal anrufen und ihm weitere rechtliche Schritte androhen....


----------



## pikemaster (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

@Franz_16

An einer Gegendarstellung wäre ich ebensfalls sehr interessiert. Vor allem würde mich brennend interessieren, warum Herr H. sich so kategorisch weigert mir die Paketnummern mitzuteilen. Wenn ich diese Nummern hätte, könnte man ganz einfach nachvollziehen ob die Pakete losgeschickt wurden und zwischendurch verloren gegangen sind, oder ob sie nie losgeschickt wurden.

@Toni_1962

Muss ich beim Mahnbescheid den gesamten Warenwert vorstrecken oder wird wird nur eine pauschalisierte Gebühr fällig?

Den Vorfall über verschiedene Medien zu publizieren ist eine gute Idee. Ich habe mir schon die entsprechenden Adressen besorgt und formuliere gerade die Schreiben.

Gruß

pikemaster#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				pikemaster schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich beim Mahnbescheid den gesamten Warenwert vorstrecken oder wird wird nur eine pauschalisierte Gebühr fällig?


Du mußt nicht den gesamtem Warenwert vorstrecken, aber es ist Arbeit und am sichersten über einen Anwalt einzureichen, was wieder kostet. Am einfachsten wäre es, wenn du Rechtsschutz versichert bist, denn dann rufe bei der Rechtsschutzversicherung an und frage, ob der Fall übernommen werden würde und welche Kosten genau anfallen würden. Die Rechtsschutzversicherung berät dich dann ganz sicher kurz und das ganze ist kostenlos. Und deinem Händler würde ich mitteilen, dass du nun ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren einleiten wirst.


----------



## Bondex (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Das mit der Rechtschutzversicherung würde ich mir gut überlegen, denn dort fliegt man recht schnell raus wenn man sie in Anspruch nimmt (ich spreche aus Erfahrung!) Der geringe Streitwert lohnt einfach ein Verfahren nicht.


----------



## DerStipper (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

jeder streitwert lohnt sich eines verfahrens es sei denn unter 5€
denn das ist ja Betrug soweit man das lesen kann und das ist eine Straftat


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Rechtschutzversicherung würde ich mir gut überlegen, denn dort fliegt man recht schnell raus wenn man sie in Anspruch nimmt (ich spreche aus Erfahrung!) Der geringe Streitwert lohnt einfach ein Verfahren nicht.


Also das habe ich noch nie gehört und erlebt! Wieso sollte man denn rausfliegen? Die verdienen an  Prozessen und genehmigen diese ja dann deshalb auch im voraus, wenn sie gerechtfertigts sind! Du scheinst da was mit den Versicherungen zu verwechseln ...


----------



## Bondex (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

@DerStipper 
aber leider nur wenn man das Verfahren auch gewinnt!


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Bondex schrieb:
			
		

> @DerStipper
> aber leider nur wenn man das Verfahren auch gewinnt!


1. Bei einer berechtigten Forderung stellt sich die Frage nicht, ob man gewinnt ...
2. Wenn man einen Prozeß verliert, den der Rechtsschutz vorher genehmigt hat, kann man zumindest nichts zusätzlich verlieren .. auch nicht den Rechtsschutz, weil sonst der ein rechtliches problem hat

aber wie schon gesagt: bei einer berechtigten Forderung, die bereits angemahnt wurde mit Fristsetzung, stellt sich die Frage nicht, ob man gewinnt,


----------



## pikemaster (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

@Toni_1962

 Danke noch mal für deine Antwort. Ob wir einen Vertragsschutz in der Rechtsschutzversicherung drinhaben weiß ich nicht. Diese Sache muss ich mal mit meinen Eltern klären.
 Auf jeden Fall werde ich Herrn H. Morgen oder am Montag ein letztes Mal anrufen und ihn nochmals fragen, ob wir uns nun gütig einigen sollen oder ich ggf. rechtliche Schritte einleite und den Vorfall weiterhin veröffentlichen soll.

  Gruß
  pikemaster#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				pikemaster schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall werde ich Herrn Hörrle Morgen oder am Montag ein letztes Mal anrufen und ihn nochmals fragen, ob wir uns nun gütig einigen sollen oder ich ggf. rechtliche Schritte einleite und den Vorfall weiterhin veröffentlichen soll.


Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg. Du machst es richtig, laß dir nicht alles gefallen #6


----------



## Bondex (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

@pikemaster 
viel Erfolg! Aber vielleicht bekommst Du Deinen Bausatz ja doch noch, und am Ende sind 2 Blanks drinne, ich wünsche es Dir


----------



## Quappenqualle (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Wegen eines Mahnbescheides würde ich nie zum Anwalt gehen... es sei denn, der Streitwert ist so hoch, dass die Maßnahme den Rahmen sprengen würde...


----------



## prinzi-butt (23. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

das problem ist doch recht einfach zu lösen.
in einen schreibwarenhandel gehn und nen mahnbescheid kaufen
kann man leicht selbst ausfüllen bzw. kannst du dir von deinen eltern helfen lassen
beim ausfüllen nicht deine bisherigen kosten vergessen und auch zinsen eintragen.
dann mit dem bescheid zum amtsgericht fahren und bei der gerichtskasse den bescheid vorlegen. da musst du dann die gebühr (ist nicht hoch) für den bescheid bezahlen
mit der quittung gehst du beim gericht zur entsprechenden mahnstelle und gibst den bescheid ab
der wird dann dem thr zugestellt
dann musst du geduldig ca. 2 wochen abwarten und dann sehen was der thr macht
gibt verschiedene möglichkeiten vom thr.
auf alle einzugehen wäre jetzt zu umfangreich.
melde dich ggfl. in 2-3 wochen wieder. bin gern bereit, dir weiterzuhelfen
gruss


----------



## pikemaster (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

@prinz-butt

  Danke für deine ausführliche Beschreibung, wie man genau einen Mahnbescheid erwirkt.#6
 Ich werde trotzdem morgen nochmal bei der Firma anrufen und nachfragen ob man die ganze Sache auch ohne Mahnbescheid lösen kann. Wenn nicht, geht umgehend der Mahnbescheid raus auch wenn es "nur" um einen Streitwert von ca. 60€ geht.
  Für mich zumindestens sind 60€ eine Menge Geld.
 Wie das Telefonat gelaufen ist, werde ich auf jeden Fall dann hier posten.

  Weißt du zufällig, wie hoch die anfallenden Gebühren beim Mahnbescheid sind?

  Gruß 
  pikemaster#h


----------



## maxum (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo!!

Du kannst Ihm ja auch noch dazu Gratulieren das er bald auf dieser Seite 

und für Ihn völlig kostenlos zu finden seien wird.

Ich würde ihn da jedenfalls listen lassen.

gruß Sven aus B.

http://www.snakecirty.de/

oben dann- über uns- anklicken


----------



## karpfenwuerger (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ich würde ihm auf alle Fälle Feuer unterm Ar*** machen, weil der braucht es wahrscheinlich nicht anders


----------



## Freizeitfischer (24. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

hallo, 

am einfachsten ist eine Stafanzeige wegen Betrugs bei der Polizei. - kostet nichts und die Sache wird von Vater Saat durchgeführt. Allerdings wird dein Händler nicht erfreut sein wenn da so ein netter Beamter bei Ihm auftaucht...
Nachteil : kann sich lange hinziehen....


Gruß Uwe


----------



## prinzi-butt (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

die gerichtskosten liegen, soweit ich weiss, bei einem streitwert bis 600,- euro bei 17,50 euro.
kann man bei der kostenstelle des amtsgerichts erfragen.
gruss


----------



## Lotte (25. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

moin-moin,

  kann es dir nun genau sagen!!! es sind € 18,00 bei einem streitwert unter € 600,00!!!


----------



## karpfenwuerger (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Gibts schon was Neues???


----------



## pikemaster (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

@karpfenwuerger

 Ich habe nun schon 3x versucht bei der Firma anzurufen. Bloß bis jetzt habe ich niemanden erreichen können. Wenn das so weiter geht, geht der Mahnbescheid halt eben ohne Vorankündigung raus. Jemand, der 2 mündliche Zusagen nicht einhält und des weiteren zwei schriftliche Mahnungen ignoriert, der wird das Geld mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht freiwillig überweisen. .........

  Gruß
  pikemaster#h


----------



## Lengjäger (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hat denn einer von euch schon positive Erfahrungen mit dem Laden gemacht. 
Die Preise für die Blanks sind ja gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## Stefan1611 (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo Pikemaster,

habe gerade genau das gleich Problem mit diesem Herrn Hörrle. Bericht hab ich gerade verfasst. Leider hatte ich nicht gesehen, daß Du das gleiche Problem mit Ihm hast. Mein Thread heißt " Rutenbausatz bezahlt und nie bekommen" kannst Du dir ja mal anschauen. Ist echt fast haargenau der gleicht Ablauf wie bei Dir.

Bei mir geht er nach ca. 25 Telefonaten schon gar nicht mehr hin. Letzte Woche hab ich ihn drangehabt und als er gemerkt hat, daß ich es bin hat er sich als sein Vater ausgegeben.

Werde mal mit einem Polizisten reden am Donnerstag und fragen ob wir Ihn anzeigen sollten und ob es Sinn macht.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## jeracom (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Na das ist ja super.

Gut zu wissen hatte auch vor dort zu bestellen.
Aber jetzt lasse ich das wohl lieber.

Ich wünsche euch trotzdem viel Erfolg, und das die Sache sich zum besten klärt.

Gruß jens


----------



## Lengjäger (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hui! Heftig, da verzichte ich doch lieber auf günstige Preise.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Schau mal in das www.das-oertliche.de und such mal nach "Hörrle in Kraichtal".

Ist wirklich interessant!!! Unter der angegebenen Faxnummer auf der Website findest Du nur einen "san. Install. " im oertlichen Telefonbuch. Solltest doch mal beim oertlichen Finanzamt anfragen, ob die Firma bekannt ist und auf die Website hinweisen. Sollte sein Gewwerbe angemeldet haben. Falls nicht, wuerde ich schon mal Strafanzeige stellen, wegen Betruges!!! Gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid hilft meist immer. Komm leider nicht auf den Namen der Website, wo Du nachschauen kannst, auf welchen Namen die Website eingetragen wurde. Kannst dann den Eigentuemer der Website verklagen(ist auch gleichseitig der Inhaber der Telefonleitung. Name war "www.d*****.de oder com". 

Die anderen Boardies wissen bestimmt den Namen


----------



## petrikasus (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

die DENIC hat die Infos über den Inhaber einer Domain. Zu finden unter www.denic.de


----------



## Stefan1611 (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Das mit der Faxnummer find ich gar nicht so komisch. Der T. H. wohnt noch bei seinen Eltern, zumindest kam mir das so vor. Meistens geht nämlich auf der Telefonnummer seine Mutter ans Telefon und ruft dann Ihren Sohn.

Die auf seiner Internetseite angegebenen Rufnummern und die Adresse entsprechen genau der Adresse seiner Eltern. 

Hoffentlich führt sein Vater seine Sanitärfirma nicht auf eine ähnliche Art und Weise. Vielleicht würde es ja auch Sinn machen seinen Eltern mal zu erzählen was sie da für einen Nachwuchsbetrüger als Sohn haben. Meine Eltern würden mir da ganz schön was erzählen, wenn ich so eine ******* abziehen würde.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## THR-Rutenbau (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*Stellungnahme:* 

Hallo an alle hier,
ich wurde von einigen Kunden und Bekannten auf diesen Beitrag aufmerksam gemacht. Hiermit möchte ich auch offiziell Stellung zu den genannten Vorfällen beziehen.

Diese email habe ich heute an "pikemaster"  gesendet:

Hallo Herr Kollender,
ich habe heute die Rückzahlung ihrer Überweisung veranlasst. Die ganze Sache hat sich ebenso zu meinem bedauern viel zu lange hingezogen. Fakt ist, daß die über DPD versandten Pakte verschwunden sind und DPD bis zum heutigen Tage nicht exakt klären konnte wo die Pakete abgeblieben sind (auch nicht anhand der Tracking ID). Zum Teil halten sie noch heute daran fest, daß einige Pakete defintiv beim Empfänger abgeliefert wurden. Dies konnte aber bis heute auch nicht eindeutig belegt werden. Entsprechende Ermittlungen laufen in dieser Angelegenheit. Für mich heisst dies, daß ein nicht geringer Geldbetrag bis auf weiteres sozusagen irgendwo verloren ging. Ich habe Ihnen nun den bereits vorausbezahlten Betrag wieder auf ihr Konto zurück überwiesen. Ich möchte mich hiermit nochmal für Ihre Umstände entschuldigen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
T. H. 

Da aufgrund dieser Tatsachen, bis heute nicht defintiv ersichtlich war was mit den Lieferungen letztlich passiert ist, habe ich in der Sache bisher nichts weiteres unternehmen können. *Ich möchte hier nochmal ausdrücklich betonen, daß es niemals meine Absicht war bzw. ist hier jemand in irgendeiner Form zu betrügen.* Die Rücküberweisung an Hr. Kollender wurde heute getätigt. 

Grüße
T. H.


----------



## Lotte (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

moin-moin,

 bingo!!!!!!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

sieh mal einer an: nach 3 Monaten !!! spät.. sehr spät ... erst nachdem der Kunde sich 3 Monate !!! geärgert hat und erst nach öffentlichem Druck .... aber auch hier gilt: "Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert ..." ..  wieviel Pech bestimmte Händler mit der Post haben .... nasowas ...
siehe auch:*Rutenbausatz bezahlt und nie bekommen!!*


----------



## Gerry (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt ob pikemaster nun endlich sein Geld zurückbekommt.
Kosten genug (Telefon) sind ja wohl genug entstanden - für nix


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ich habe eben mit thr telefoniert.
Die ganze Sache geht gerade über den Anwalt, da sind insgesamt über 8 Pakete unklar.
Deswegen hat das alles auch so lange gedauert, dafür entschuldigt er sich ausdrücklich nochmals, das hätte nicht sein müssen, das sieht er ein.
Es wird dazu auch eine Geschichte im Magazin geben, vorher hier nochmals eine Stellungnahme mit der Kurzzusammenfassung.


----------



## pikemaster (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Dann werde ich jetzt jeden Tag schauen, was ich so an Bewegungen auf meinem Konto habe...................

  Gruß
  pikemaster#h


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Man kann ja nicht sagen das Thomas sich nicht voll reinkniet #r


----------



## Tobsn (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ich hatte das selbe Problem mit meiner Bestellung. Am 27.09. bestellt, bis dato nix bekommen. Habe ihn am Dienstag angeschrieben und etwas meinen Ärger bekundet. Er hat mir das Geld sofort zurück überwiesen. Ist heute angekommen. Ich kann mich also nicht beschweren.

T


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

@Tobsn
Die Sache ist doch die, dass man durchaus vermuten kann, dass du dein Geld nur deswegen bekommen hast, weil hier nun Druck auf THR ausgeübt wurde. Nun gleich zu sagen, dass du dich nicht beschweren kannst, ist unter diesen Umständen wohl etwas verharmlosend und zu einfach gesehen ...


----------



## Gerry (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Denke auch, die Sache hat nun deshalb noch ein gutes Ende, wegen dem öffentlichen Druck. THR konnte sich ja nun sicher sein, das einige Beteiligte Anzeige erstattet hätten. So kommt er gimpflich aus der Sache herraus und braucht keine Nachweise von verschickter Ware beibringen.
Wenn wirklich Ware verschickt wurde, die nicht ankam, hätte man den betroffenen Empfängern zumindest ne Paketnummer nennen können, sodas Sie sich mit DPD zwecks Nachfrage in Verbindung setzen konnten.
Wenn jetzt plötzlich alle Ihr Geld bekommen, was ja in Ordnung ist, warum dann nicht schon eher? Wenn wirklich die Sache seitens THR einem Anwalt übergeben wurde, glaube ich nicht das dieser zur sofortigen Zahlung geraten hat. Er würde wohl alle Beteiligten anschreiben, um die Sachlage darzulegen mit Versandnachweisen ect. und Schadensersatz von DPD verlangen.
Die Sache hat für mich nen sehr herben Beigeschmack, wobei das einzig Gute ist, das endlich alle Ihr Geld bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Jetzt erst mal abwarten, ich krieg ja alle Infos auch bezüglich Anwalt etc..
Dann kann man immer noch (ver)urteilen!


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

@Thomas9904

es ist doch egal, wie die Sache mit Anwalt usw nun belegt wird, also was da rauskommt  ... auch dann bleibt Fakt, dass man Kunden über 3 Monate hingehalten hat und darüber kann und muß man sich ein Urteil bilden


----------



## silentwatcher (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi,
ich hatte bei diesem Kameraden Anfang dieses Jahres auch bestellt, das Geld überwiesen und welch Wunder, nichts erhalten. Nach ein paar Mails und Versprechungen seinerseits, zu ergründen wo das Packet abgeblieben sein könnte, hat er sich dann doch nicht mehr gemeldet. Hab mich dann damit abgefunden, und es unter Lehrgeld abgetan. Der Bestellwert war eh nicht so groß, und ich habe wirklich andere Sachen zu tun, als mich über solchen Scheiss aufzuregen. Nachdem was ich nun hier dazu alles gelesen habe, wieviele Leute noch auf ihre Bestellungen warten, und mir nun jemand erzählen will, das sei alles Zufall, den lache ich aus!

grotjes, sw


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

das was _silentwatcher_ sagt, ist genau das Problem: Wie hoch ist bei solchen Sachen die Dunkelziffer? Erfahrungsgemäß sehr sehr hoch !!! Und deshalb muß man dies genau beobachten, urteilen (und das kann man in der Tat jetzt schon) und hier mit Mitgliedern ausdiskutieren !


----------



## kanalbulle (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				silentwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich mich dann damit abgefunden, und es unter Lehrgeld abgetan.


Du mußt es ja dicke haben #t 
Durch deine Art Motivation lernen solche Leute dazu und bemerken ganz schnell, dass es doch immer wieder welche gibt mit denen man es ja machen kann und sich ein solcher Betrug lohnt !
Aber trotzdem......Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag - Alles Gute !


----------



## Globetrotter (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Da hilft nur Druck machen und nicht locker lassen.|krach: 

Ein anderes Problem sind die Paketdienste.Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung.
In meiner Händlerzeit verschickte ich viel über Paketdienste.Da hatte ich locker im Monat zwischen 15 und 30 Paketverluste.Der Unterschied liegt da im Auslieferverfahren.Bei der Post wird das Päckchen oder Paket wieder mitgenommen und eine Nachricht hinterlassen wenn niemand da ist.Bei den Paketdiensten ist es oft so das die Päckchen einfach in einer Tragetasche an den Türgriff oder in den Briefkasten gesteckt werden. Oder die sackens selbst ein.|gr: Bekam zwar jedesmal eine Gutschrift ohne murren aber man hat doch immer einen immensen Aufwand.Das merkwürdige war aber dann im Endeffekt wenn ich das ganze als versichertes Paket abgeschickt habe ist es immer angekommen.


----------



## silentwatcher (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

@kanalbulle

Da magst Du wohl recht haben, ich schäme mich für mein unüberlegtes Handeln...  Aber trotzdem, noch kann ich selbst abwägen, inwieweit der Verlust in Relation zum Aufwand das Geld wiederzubekommen, steht. Diese Entscheidung must Du mir dann schon selbst überlassen.

Nichtsdestotrotz, Danke für die Glückwünsche!

grotjes, Patrick


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

@silentwatcher  |birthday: 

dennoch lass mich anmerken: Betrug ist Betrug unabhängig von der Schadenshöhe; für dich kann der Aufwand sicherlich nicht in Relation zum Schaden stehen, aber es trifft dann trotzdem Gleichgesinnte mit dem selben Problem ... und damit ist es nicht mehr deine Angelegenheit alleine ... somit  muß man gemeinsam gegen Betrug ankämpfen und für andere vorsorgen ... nein, es stellt sich nicht die Frage "Diese Entscheidung must Du mir dann schon selbst überlassen."


----------



## havkat (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Moin!

@Toni

Natürlich ist es silentwatchers Entscheidung. Is´n freies Land. 

@all

Auch wenn die Indizien augenscheinlich "erdrückend" sind, und der Ärger mehr als verständlich ist.

Lasst den Thread nun erstmal abrauchen!

Die Stellungnahmen von allen Beteiligten liegen vor. 

Es ist alles gesagt.

Alles weitere führt zu nichts und ist heisse Luft.

Wartet die Fakten ab.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> @Toni
> 
> Natürlich ist es silentwatchers Entscheidung. Is´n freies Land.


@havkat
du hast recht, es ist ein freies Land #6  .. und es lebt von der Freiheit, verantwortlich für die Gesellschaft zu handeln#h


----------



## jeracom (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Tja, kann man hoffen das der Ärger tatsächlich bei dem Paketedienst liegt, und so auch nachweißbar ist. Sonst ist die ganze Sache ja ziehmlich Geschäftsschädigend.

Ich z.B. wollte auch erst ein Bausatz bestellen da ich das erste mal eine Rute selber bauen will. Wenn dann so etwas auftritt ist es natürlich schlecht.

Ich hoffe natürlich das sich die Sache klärt auch für THR Rutenbau.

Gruß Jens


----------



## prinzi-butt (29. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

moin,
das geld muss am montag auf dem konto sein.
länger dauert der zahlvorgang heute nicht mehr.
bin mal gespannt
gruss


----------



## Carp Dav (30. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi 
Das ist ja ein Ding!!!
Sowas lese ich zum ersten mal.
Ich glaube nicht das der Herr Hörrle ein Betrüger ist, ich glaube das sein Betrieb etwas zu schlampig geführt wird und er da selber nicht mehr durchblickt!!! ??? !!! ???
Ich glaube nicht, das bei DPD so viele Packete verloren gegangen sind aun ausgerechnet so viele von THR.
Aber wir warten mal ab, vielleicht ist ja alles ganz anders als alle denken ????

Gruß
Carp Dav


----------



## hopppe (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Sag doch mal bei THR bescheid,sie sollen sich den Chat hier mal anschauen,vieleicht kommen die dann in Wallung,ist ja keine gute Werbung für die und sie könntens ja noch gerade biegen.
Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Lotte (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

moin-moin,

  @ hopppe: ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen: thr hat sich bereits auf (und in) diesem thread gemeldet!!! immer erst alles lesen, dann posten!!!


----------



## hopppe (31. Oktober 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hast recht,mach ich in Zukunft
Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## pikemaster (1. November 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

@all

  Heute ist das Geld meinem Konto gutgeschrieben worden. 

 Nachdem 2 mündliche Zusagen nicht eingehalten wurden und zwei schriftlichen Mahnungen die einfach vollständig ignoriert wurden, grenzt es für mich schon an ein kleines „Wunder“, dass ich mein Geld überhaupt noch mal wieder sehe. Anscheinend sieht sich Herr Hörrle erst immer gezwungen etwas zu tun, wenn man solche Vorfälle interessierten Forennutzern zugänglich macht.

 Dennoch muss man sagen, dass diese Angelegenheit auch für mich und nicht nur für Herrn Hörrle ein finanzieller Schaden ist, da mir niemand z.B. die Telefonkosten, das Porto usw. ersetzt. 

 Auch musste ich mir um die Ruten dann dennoch bauen zu können, mir noch weiteres Geld von meinen Eltern leihen um die Sachen dann bei einem anderen Versender für teures Geld zu bestellen. 

 Und zum DPD nun noch ein Wort. Ein Verwandter von mir besitzt einen Spielwarenladen mit angeschlossenem Internetversandhandel. Er hat mir erzählt als ich ihn auf dieses Thema angesprochen habe, dass er jährlich über 1000 Pakete mit dem DPD verschickt und in den 24 Monaten nur 1 Paket verloren gegangen ist. Der Wert dieses Paketes wurde ihm dann auch problemlos erstattet...............

  Des Weiteren möchte ich allen Usern danken, die mich in dieser Angelegenheit hier so toll unterstützt haben.     

 Mein persönliches Fazit aus dieser ganzen Sache ist, dass ich ab sofort all meine Rutenbaumaterialen zusammen mit den Blanks in den USA bestellen werde. Dort habe ich eine viel größere Auswahl zu einem wesentlich günstigeren Preis.Auch bekomme ich dort immer eine Tracking - No., sodass ich jeder Zeit genau weiß wo mein Paket ist. 

    Gruß
  pikemaster#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. November 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

@pikemaster ...


ich freue mich mit dir über das zurückbekommene Geld#6 #h


----------



## hsobolewski (2. November 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

pikemaster 
Was die Aussage mit DPD angeht kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Versende auch in diesem Vollumen und hatte noch nieh einen verlust.
Was die Bestellung in USA angeht kann ich dir leider nicht zustimmen. Denn dort ist gerade was Rutenbauartikel angeht sehr teuer. Du brauchst jaa nur einmal Fuji-Sic-Ringe anschauen oder Fuji Rollenhalter, oder Vollkork. Da bekomme ich hier auch ohne das Porto, Zoll MWSt. mit ein zu rechnen mehr fürs geld.
Es gibt einige von Händler die mittlerweile über 10 Jahre und mehr ein sehr guten Ruf haben. Als Beispiel Sven Neumann. Wer sich aber eine Apoteke aussucht braucht sich nicht wundern wenn es teuer ist. Oft aber auch Problematisch wird. Wer schon öfter übers Rutenbau nachgelesen hat weis bestimmt welche Firma ich damit meine


----------



## pikemaster (4. November 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

@hsobolewski

 Das es sich generell nicht lohnt in den USA zu bestellen, kann ich nicht bestätigen, es kommt halt eben immer auf die Menge an, die man bestellt. Ich gehe garantiert nicht hin und bestelle mir einen Blank sowie ein bisschen Zubehör. Ich bestelle eigentlich ungefähr immer 10 Blanks und benötigtes Zubehör, da ich regelmäßig für befreundete Angler Ruten baue und zudem noch für andere Vereinskollegen, die sich ihre Ruten selber bauen mitbestelle. 
 Meist bekomme ich dann noch ca. 10% Rabatt und lasse mir zudem die Sachen immer per surface-shipping zusenden und nicht per Airmail. 
 Wenn ich dann noch Zoll+Mehrwertsteuer hinzurechne ist es für mich immer noch günstiger dort zu bestellen, als es hier zu kaufen.
  Außerdem kenne ich niemanden in Deutschland, der G.Loomis, St.Croix, etc. Blanks zu erschwinglichen Preisen führt.

  Gruß
  pikemaster#h


----------



## JTVD (9. November 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Globetrotter: 

Ein anderes Problem sind die Paketdienste.Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung.
In meiner Händlerzeit verschickte ich viel über Paketdienste.Da hatte ich locker im Monat zwischen 15 und 30 Paketverluste...Das merkwürdige war aber dann im Endeffekt wenn ich das ganze als versichertes Paket abgeschickt habe ist es immer angekommen.


An insured parcel is tracked by barcode, that means that the parcel service knows exactly where it gets 'lost' (and by whom...). That is why they do not disappear.
The other parcels are stolen by staff, you can bet on it.
The only things that I ever lost where parcels that were not insured.
Parcels are often x-rayed, so the parcel or post service workers know exactly what is in them and exactly which ones to steal.
They can also look at the sender and see if they like that...
If it is not insured, you are an easy target.
All it takes is somebody that is a bit into fishing and I am not surprised to see this many parcels disappearing.

Of course, other shops will not loose any at all, why would you want to steal toys etc?

You must ALWAYS insure parcels if you send things somebody else (a postal or service worker) might want.
Not for the replacement value, just to make sure it gets there. Sad but true.
Try for yourself: send an uninsured Tiffany diamond ring and send an insured one..., I will bet you very good money one will be 'lost'.


----------



## JTVD (9. November 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Anyway, good to see this thread, I was going to use THR...
Are there any other good online-rod-building stores in Germany?
Cheers...


----------



## langerLulatsch (9. November 2004)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

@JVTD
Kenne da nur CMW, googel mal danach. Kenne mich mit Rutenbau allerdings nicht aus, kann also keine Aussagen bezüglich Preise etc tätigen!

Gruß Uwe


----------



## wlad26 (23. August 2008)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo
Ich habe eine Frage konnen sie mir Sagen wo ich Blank Bestelen kan.

Ich bedancke mich im foraus für die Antwort
Grusse
Wlad


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. August 2008)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hier:
http://flycasting.de/
http://cmw-angeln.de/frameset.html
http://www.redtag-flyfishing.de/
http://www.rutenreparatur.de/index.html
http://www.tk-rutenbau.de/


----------



## Hechtchris (23. August 2008)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

zwischenzeitlich hat der laden dicht gemacht !

und ist sogar zu blöd die Rechtschreibung zu beachten

*Seite wegen Geschäftsuafgabe geschlossen!! 


:q:q:q:q:q
*


----------



## Pikepauly (23. August 2008)

*AW: THR-Rutenbau nie wieder!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

@Wlad 26
Und bei House of Brunner, Karl Bartsch, Rutenbau Gerhard Knefel usw.


----------

